# Car Accidents???



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

what would happen if you got in a car accident when the opposing car hit your tank? would it blow up and the driver die? im serious about this question so please dont joke around, thanx!


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Nitrous is an inert gas. So the only bang that it would make would be the safety blow off valve. More than likely nothing would happen.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

sounds like some one payed to much attention to the fast and the furious. if i'm not mistaken nitrous isn't explosive. have u seen gone in 60 seconds? you know in the end when that something hits that big tank and it blasts through the cab of the truck that it was on? that could happen but on a smaller scale but like joshb13sentra said the safety valve would probally prevent that from happening


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I came across a site of a 2nd gen. maxima that had nitrous and it exploded while the car was sitting in the garage. It blew the whole back half of the car apart. Blew out all the windows, the quarter panels were peeled back and down. The inside of the garage was fucked up. Shit everywhere. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

any highly flammable gas in a pressurized tank can make a helluva explosion. I dont have any expirience with it first hand keep in mind, BUT if the safety valve activated during an accident AND a spark at the same time lit up, isnt an explosion possible?

unless the safety valve was increadibly good at getting the nos out and keeping the flame out.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Joshb13sentra said:


> *Nitrous is an inert gas. So the only bang that it would make would be the safety blow off valve. More than likely nothing would happen. *


of course NO2 will explode! it burns in an engine doesn't it? nitrogen is inert...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> *of course NO2 will explode! it burns in an engine doesn't it? nitrogen is inert... *


Nitrous is non-flammable unless mixed with a fuel. The bottle could explode but its not likely.

The Maxima that exploded had a faulty safety vlave with two burst disks installed instead of one. It also had a faulty bottle heater that did not shut off. It was the bottle bursting that did the damage, not a chemical explosion.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

corrected!


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

all nitrous does, is give your engine more oxygen... that's it... and don't forget, you need 3 things to combust anything... some type of fuel, oxygen, and a heat source... if you take one thing out nothing would happen...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

damn b14drifter that made me remember back to my first day of autotech. you're right if you don't have one part of that "combustion triangle" nothing will happen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

According to my resources N2O is a noncombustible gas but can form explosive mixtures in air. It supports combustion (thus the boost of hp) However, any pressurized container that is stressed can fail and rupture causing damage to whatever is in its way. 

But I think that you will have more damage to worry about from the accident itself than the nos explosion potential. Keep your head and don't wreck and you will be fine


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

with the increased amount of oxygen in N20 "IF" a fire started as a result of an accident then the N2O would fuel it to a hotter state. i once heard that N2O has 23% oxygen so the resulting fire would be hotter.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

but to be extra safe mount it in a direction so if it were to turn into a scud missle it wouldn't hit you and try to mount it in the trunk


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

best place to mount a bottle is not to mount it in a street car, however in between the rear strut towers with the valve end of hte bottle facing up and towards the tower, and the other end down, get the picture, no the bottle won't explode maybe a few years ago but not now, if your gas tank is ruptured during the wreck, and the gasoline ignites, and then the bottle releases it's emergency valve yes the fire will get bigger, but if all these things happen at once either your already dead up front, or god just don't like you


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

Well guy i have a fried that died on car accident, he had a ford fiesta, like a civiv hatchback and it was crashed by a ford ltd 77 on drivers side, that make the car explode instatanely. Sad thing.
And also you can have presurised bottle on a underground parking because if there is a small drainage from bottle,or nos line, can accumulate and even fumes from exahust are uncombusted chemical that mixed can be inflamable. my sugestion is keep the nos on track, on street, many things posible. And bad. that is my advise, do it or not is your call.


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

PrimeraP11 said:


> *my sugestion is keep the nos on track, on street, many things posible. And bad. that is my advise, do it or not is your call. *


ditto


----------

